# Mathews TRX 36 tuning nightmare



## nkl (May 17, 2011)

I have been trying to tune my bow for about 3 hours now and can’t get it right. I have a 1 inch nock left tear and did everything I can to fix it. My draw weight is 60lbs and 28 inch draw. My arrow is 400 spine. My center shot is set at 13/16 and it’s down the middle. My form is good, not professional but good. I shim my cams using the top hats all the way to the left and still nothing. Trying cutting arrow shorter 1/2 “ and still nothing. Any advice? And yes I’m using a bare shaft.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

What rest ?
String contact to face ?


----------



## nkl (May 17, 2011)

Hamskea Trinity Target rest and string barely touch tip of nose


----------



## nkl (May 17, 2011)

Hard left


----------



## nkl (May 17, 2011)

Hard left. Maybe arrow spine too weak


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

It could be DL related. If right handed, you could get a right bareshaft (left tear) if you're too long. Bareshaft will follow your elbow. Try letting your elbow (pulling arm) droop low and see if the tear improves. 

The other thing, which I hope it isn't, is a bad or weak limb. Had a buddy have a similar problem tuning and he ended up with a bad limb. Once replaced, it was all good. Take a good look at your cams as well and see if there is a bulged spot.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Try to shoot without cocking rest cord.
See if it makes difference.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

If you can, have another shooter put it through paper just to see what happens.
Mathews leave the factory adjusted to predetermined cam lean, so in theory both limbs and shims should be good or very close. Assuming other shooters have the same issue and you as the shooter can be ruled out, If shimming all the way left won’t do it, I’d look at limb deflections/orientation next.

If you do end up looking at limb orientation, let me know if u need help. I have been through this with one of my my two TRX40s, which arrived with the wrong poundage limbs, so I did a limb swap and top hat set up from scratch after speaking with my dealer and Mathews. 

Is the bow new or used?


----------



## nkl (May 17, 2011)

ukxbow said:


> If you can, have another shooter put it through paper just to see what happens.
> Mathews leave the factory adjusted to predetermined cam lean, so in theory both limbs and shims should be good or very close. Assuming other shooters have the same issue and you as the shooter can be ruled out, If shimming all the way left won’t do it, I’d look at limb deflections/orientation next.
> 
> If you do end up looking at limb orientation, let me know if u need help. I have been through this with one of my my two TRX40s, which arrived with the wrong poundage limbs, so I did a limb swap and top hat set up from scratch after speaking with my dealer and Mathews.
> ...





ukxbow said:


> If you can, have another shooter put it through paper just to see what happens.
> Mathews leave the factory adjusted to predetermined cam lean, so in theory both limbs and shims should be good or very close. Assuming other shooters have the same issue and you as the shooter can be ruled out, If shimming all the way left won’t do it, I’d look at limb deflections/orientation next.
> 
> If you do end up looking at limb orientation, let me know if u need help. I have been through this with one of my my two TRX40s, which arrived with the wrong poundage limbs, so I did a limb swap and top hat set up from scratch after speaking with my dealer and Mathews.
> ...


----------



## nkl (May 17, 2011)

I did buy this bow used but it was from a pro shot. I decided to take it to them and have them help. Unfortunately with the COVID restrictions I have to make a appointment and it will about one week before I can get in. Thanks you everyone


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Are your nocks fitting really tightly into the string? This will create paper tuning issues.


----------

